# Bachelor Night Dinner: Seared Lamb T-Bones (A Few Pics)



## tx smoker (Feb 28, 2021)

I was blessed to receive an amazing package of exotic and interesting goodies from our good friend Jake ( 

 TNJAKE
 ) in out Christmas exchange. One of the items I received was a package of 6 lamb t-bones. Tracy not being a fan of lamb would not have appreciated them so I waited till she was gonna be gone one evening and I'd cook some of them up. This happened last Thursday. I'd have loved to do some seafood but those lamb steaks have been screaming at me for  couple months so I indulged. Got three of them out, brushed with some of my garlic infused olive oil, a sprinkle of salt and pepper, then a light dusting of dill. I know a lot of people use rosemary on their lamb but D didn't have any so the dill seemed like a viable substitute.

The package of steaks







Seasoned up and resting to get happy






Got the sear burner fired up on the grill and running wide open...around 1100*. Time to put the meat on






Dinner plated. Did some new red potatoes mixed with sour cream, Parmesan cheese, and a little salt as well as a nice salad






Money shot. Perfect medium rare






When I was a kid my mother cooked lamb for me pretty regularly but I've not eaten is in years. I've also never cooked any. If I'd messed them up though I'd not be able to use that as an excuses being they they cook just like beef steaks, and I've read so much here. It would have been inexcusable to have messed up. I'll say this: those little steaks were amazing!! One was just a tiny bit tough but not at all bad. the other two were simply exquisite!! So tender, so juicy, and so incredibly flavorful. I wound up ditching the knife and fork. Just picked them up and gnawed till the bones were clean. No question in my mind though, if I could get Tracy to try these, she would love them. She just needs to get past the stigma she has developed from somewhere. I'll reach out once again and give a huge thanks to Jake for sharing these. It was a thoroughly enjoyable meal and I look forward to doing the other three that are left.

Thanks for dropping in everybody. See y'all soon.

Robert


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

Looks great, little mint jelly and off you go 
Fantastic
David


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 28, 2021)

Looks great Robert and done just right. My wife and I love lamb chops / steaks and ground lamb. She is NOT a fan of the shanks unless it’s pretty spiced up. I also pick them up and get all the goodness off the bone.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 28, 2021)

Heck yeah Robert you nailed those! Porter Road butcher turns out some really nice lamb. My son works for one of the farmers that sells to them and I can vouch you probably won't get any better quality from american lamb. Glad you enjoyed them bud!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 28, 2021)

Love bachelor night cooks Robert, and that looks one mighty fine cook.

This can go on my list of stuff to do once I can eat solids again. though....right behind the Deep dish pizza and cubano sandwich.

Probably still another 4 weeks out if I am lucky.

GREAT BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2021)

Robert I am not a big fan of Lamb either but I would not walk away from your offerings. Nice job
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2021)

That looks Freaking Awesome!!
Nice Job, Robert.
Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 28, 2021)

Looks like a meal fit for a king Robert, excellant!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 28, 2021)

Nicely done.  Love lamb.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 28, 2021)

Beautiful piece of work Robert, looks perfectly cooked, big Like! I'm a fan of a little mint-apple jelly with lamb chops or roast, tho  I never had it growing up and we had lamb regularly. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't think I've had lamb since I was a kid but that looks delicious and perfectly done! Good call on making it finger food!

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 28, 2021)

That is one fine looking meal ya had there Robert!  The lamb is cooked to perfection, nice job!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 28, 2021)

Looks great Robert!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm drooling as I type this congratulatory post.

They look better than great. . .They look magnificent!

John


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 28, 2021)

Man. What great meal Robert ! Hard to beat some good lamb! They look perfectly cooked as well!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great, little mint jelly and off you go



I know, I know. Problem was that I didn't have any and this came up at the last minute. I didn't feel like going to the store so made do with what I had. Next time though....  



jcam222 said:


> Looks great Robert and done just right.



Thanks so much Jeff. With all the amazing stuff you turn out, that's a high compliment.



TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah Robert you nailed those! Porter Road butcher turns out some really nice lamb. My son works for one of the farmers that sells to them and I can vouch you probably won't get any better quality from american lamb. Glad you enjoyed them bud!



You can rest assured that I will be ordering some stuff from them. Just want to go through a few of the items and see which of them I love (probably all) before ordering. To say that I enjoyed them would be the understatement of the century!! Honestly buddy, I'd put these up against the best beef steak I've ever had, and you know I've eaten a few of those 



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Love bachelor night cooks Robert, and that looks one mighty fine cook.



Thank you for the kind words my friend. I make the best of the bachelor night dinners but never seem to get any advance notice so it's hard to plan anything. The absolute best to you and what you're going through. We are praying for you so hang in there and keep us posted.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 28, 2021)

tropics said:


> Robert I am not a big fan of Lamb either but I would not walk away from your offerings. Nice job



Thanks Richie. I just know Tracy would love these also if I could just get her to try them. I'd love to be able to add lamb to our regular menu rotation.



Bearcarver said:


> That looks Freaking Awesome!!



Very much appreciative the kind words and the like sir. I was thrilled with the flavor profile, especially never having cooked lamb before. The dill was an outstanding choice for these little steaks.



smokerjim said:


> Looks like a meal fit for a king Robert, excellant!



Thanks so much Jim. Don't know about a king but certainly for a poor, dumb, country boy 



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Nicely done. Love lamb.



Thanks Brian. I was happy with the outcome and won't change a thing next time I cook them.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 28, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm a fan of a little mint-apple jelly with lamb chops or roast



It sounds like it'd be excellent but as stated, I kinda had to improvise. Rest assured though my friend, I'll get some mint jelly for the next round....assuming I remember to grab it at the store 



Brokenhandle said:


> Don't think I've had lamb since I was a kid but that looks delicious and perfectly done! Good call on making it finger food!



Appreciate the kind words Ryan. You maybe need to get away from those pigs for an evening and cook some lamb to mix things up a bit. 



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is one fine looking meal ya had there Robert! The lamb is cooked to perfection, nice job!



Thanks so much Justin!! Now I just need to take a few minutes and reply to your PM that I totally forgot about 



chilerelleno said:


> Looks great Robert!



Thank you John!! I was happy. It all made for a really nice dinner.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 28, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> I'm drooling as I type this congratulatory post.
> 
> They look better than great. . .They look magnificent!



Wow John...I don't know what to say except THANK  YOU for the kind words. I did manage to get the perfect sear on them I was hoping to get. That really added to the flavor.



Sowsage said:


> Man. What great meal Robert ! Hard to beat some good lamb! They look perfectly cooked as well!



Thanks so much Travis. Now I just need to get Tracy on board and life will be improved.

Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 28, 2021)

That looks great Robert.
Honestly can't say I have ever had lamb. We use to have 100+ head of sheep on our farm growing up. Can't believe never had it. Would most certainly try it. Wife is dead said against.


----------



## xray (Feb 28, 2021)

Wow Robert what a beautiful plate of lamb! I’ve only had it once but I wouldn’t turn a plate of yours away!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 1, 2021)

That looks awesome Robert! You killed that cook man. Let me know next time and I will take the next flight to Texas. Hard to beat some good lamb!


----------

